# Battery Charger Options



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

I am about to make the move to 6volt batteries (2004 26RS came with 2 Group 24 12V and they aren't cutting it). 
Next step is to buy a battery charger so I have been reading the posts here and elsewhere including "The 12-Volt Side or Life" and there is a lot of good info out there..... however
I narrowed it down to the BatteryTender Plus (12V version since I wanted to leave the batteries in series on the trailer while charging). 
I called BatteryTender (Deltran) just to be sure, and was told that it wouldn't work on my batteries because they were too big (185-225AH) even though their website says that this model is for golf cart batteries.
They then told me that I should just buy a cheaper "off-the-shelf" charger since I wasn't planning on leaving it hooked up for extended periods (I have to store the Outback where there is no power available).

So - I am confused.
1.) If a 3-stage charger is the best method for maintianing your batteries; what do those of us who store their trailers and can't leave a charger hooked up all the time do? I don't want to have to uncouple and remove the batteries everytime out.

2.)Going to 6V seems to make this issue a bit more complicated; If I do want to remove the batteries over the winter and just keep them maintained, will I have to buy two 6V chargers, or can I just move the charger from one to the other? The batterytender tech seemed to indicate that wouldn't work properly.

3.)What do those of you with 6V batteries do if you store your Outback where there is no power and can you make a recommendation for Brand and model of charger.

Thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Mine's in my driveway, so it's always plugged-in. However...if I stored my Outback offsite, I would simply add a  Perko Switch to the A-frame. With the switch "off", there will be nearly no drain on the batteries and they'll get topped-off when you tow the trailer.

Depending on your storage situation, you can also stick a 5W solar panel in a window - which will keep the batteries topped-off.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

That is why I won't likely go to 6Volt. Pay through the nose for them and chargers as the market just isn't there for them. Not to mention I already have 2 12Volt chargers.

When you store for the winter take them home and charge every 3 months!

You can charge one. Take it off charge the other. You really don't ever need a battery tender. Just charge all of your batteries every 3 months. I have 7 , and 8 year old batteries in ATV, lawnmower, snowmobile, etc. Just take care of them religiously and they last forever.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

or you can go for a solar like me -- after the initial cost its all free


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Keep them connected in series and charge them once in a while with a 12 volt charger that provides at least 15 or 20 amps. Some of the battery tenders only provide 1 or 2 amps and will burn up trying to charge batteries that large.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

To answer your first question about taking the batteries out of the trailer when in storage. There is not much choice. When you get home from a camping trip you should fully charge the batteries or they will die young. I am guessing that is what is going on with your group 24's.

The WFCO converter/charger in your trailer is a good quality charger and if you can plug in your trailer for a day at home (after your trip and before you put it back in storage) you can most likely get away with using a disconnect switch while in storage. Other wise you need to bring them home and charge them with a good 3 stage charger (not a Battery Tender).

The Battery tender is not a very good option for charging your batteries but you can over winter them connected in series (to make 12 vdc) and have the Battery tender connected all winter. That is what I do and 3 seasons so far and no real signs of battery life issues.

Solar is also a good option for storage and you can also get a small generator in the 1000 watt range to keep your batteries charged while camping then use the cut off switch when you are in storage. You do not want to leave the trailer batteries connected to the trailer while in storage as it will kill the batteries.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Andy makes a good point about battery tenders. I can guarantee you that they will not revive a really dead battery. Hence me having 2 chargers.


----------



## lazer031 (Jun 19, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> or you can go for a solar like me -- after the initial cost its all free


whose solar panels are you using? do they require any type of controller or regulator?
Sam


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

"with a good 3 stage charger (not a Battery Tender)"-CAMPER ANDY

What is the name of the charger you use?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

lazer031 said:


> or you can go for a solar like me -- after the initial cost its all free


whose solar panels are you using? do they require any type of controller or regulator?
Sam
[/quote]

I have a deep cycle trickle charger at home mainly used for winter storage and I use solar wile dry camping.

I run 3 panels from 15w to 20w with a std solar charge controller. I added several quick connectors around the tt so that I can move the panels around based on campsite trees. This is the 2nd summer for me using panels and I love it. You cannot run the A/C but they are quiet.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have my 350ma solar panal wired to my 2x6v batteries and it works great.


----------



## risnewski (Feb 20, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> Keep them connected in series and charge them once in a while with a 12 volt charger that provides at least 15 or 20 amps. Some of the battery tenders only provide 1 or 2 amps and will burn up trying to charge batteries that large.


Probably a dumb question, but if you connect them in series (I have mine stored in the basement for the cold winter), do you just connect the charter positive cable to the positive of one battery and the negative of another with a single cable connecting the other two terminals between batteries?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

risnewski said:


> Keep them connected in series and charge them once in a while with a 12 volt charger that provides at least 15 or 20 amps. Some of the battery tenders only provide 1 or 2 amps and will burn up trying to charge batteries that large.


Probably a dumb question, but if you connect them in series (I have mine stored in the basement for the cold winter), do you just connect the charter positive cable to the positive of one battery and the negative of another with a single cable connecting the other two terminals between batteries?

Thanks in advance.
[/quote]

Here is a great picture of both 12v and 6 volt connections.


----------

